
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (November 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
charlie17
We at Aloha Technology have been retained by several clients in States and
Canada for significant impact to their bottom line with unparalleled quality.
For more insight to our prowess with detailed information, Please visit
[http://www.alohatechnology.com/](http://www.alohatechnology.com/)

Why clients choose Aloha for their Software development and testing
requirements. \- 12+ years of experience in offshore development and testing
\- Substantial cost savings at only USD 2900 per engineer per month all
inclusive \- Unbilled Project Manager with abundant industry experience \-
Dedicated 900+ engineers to various verticals \- Maximum time Overlap \- One
month rolling contract \- Extensive expertise in all major platforms
Microsoft, Java, LAMP, Open Source, Mac, iOS, Android, Cloud Computing \-
Proficiency in all databases SQL, MySQL, Postgress, Cassandra, NoSQL \-
Complete control on the development process with web based project monitoring
and control \- NDA to ensure protection of your Intellectual Property

Incase, need arises simply write me a line and I will be happy to assist. We
at Aloha look forward to explore possible options of working together.

let's schedule a quick 10 minute call so our CEO can share the idea with you.

When works best for you?

Regards, Charlie White _______________________ Manager Business Development
Aloha Technology O: +1 646 791 7080 X 105 E: charlie@alohatechnology.com W:
www.alohatechnology.com

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - remote or Philadelphia - dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net

I co-made [http://hyperfiddle.net/](http://hyperfiddle.net/) which is JSFiddle
for Datomic.

Work history with screenshots: [http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/)

We are world-class UI experts as demonstrated by our cutting-edge open source
contributions to the React.js and Datomic ecosystems. Our bread-and-butter is
full stack UI work with emphasis on functional programming and React.js,
though obviously we can handle anything, emerging languages etc, the crazier
the better. We also enjoy reasoning about distributed systems and scale.
Clojure, ClojureScript, Javascript, React.js, Scala, Java

[https://github.com/hyperfiddle/hypercrud.browser](https://github.com/hyperfiddle/hypercrud.browser)

[https://github.com/jsdevkr/react-chatview](https://github.com/jsdevkr/react-
chatview)

[https://github.com/dustingetz/wingspan-
forms](https://github.com/dustingetz/wingspan-forms)

[https://github.com/dustingetz/react-
cursor](https://github.com/dustingetz/react-cursor)

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: embedded systems, development processes, product quality

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: yes please

I'm an experienced (>10 years) embedded software engineer with management
experience. I have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. I've introduced modern
methodologies to my teams, such as agile development and CI. A lot of my
career was spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      *  organise and manage your development efforts
      *  manage your product
      *  advise in assuring the quality of your product
      *  bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects
      *  close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      *  improve development processes
      *  interact with regulatory bodies
      *  help you comply with safety regulations
    

An overview over my current projects:

    
    
      *  managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      *  advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D) automotive electronics component
      *  advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
ecniegelsky
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Boston

Content Marketing/Writing/Copy Editing

Content Creation: blogs, reports, promotional materials

Social Media Optimization: Twitter, LinkedIn, Facebook campaigns and analysis
of audiences

Email Marketing and Newsletters: targeted campaigns, list segmentation, a/b
testing

I’m currently working in marketing within the edtech space and have direct
experience addressing the content marketing needs of startups. Email
design.ecn@gmail.com if you’d like to see work samples or discuss a potential
project.

------
dmk23
* SEEKING WORK | Silicon Valley & Remote

Facebook Ad management services. Done for you.

Do you have a product/service, viable enough to invest in growth? Are you
ready to allocate budget to paid traffic that would drive you sales or leads?

If the answer is YES, Facebook advertising could be the ticket to profitable
scaling of your business.

But are you up to speed on every little quirk in Facebook ads functionality
and algorithms? Those could make all the difference between success and
failure. Do you have the process for developing the advertising strategy and
the right marketing experiments to get to insight and profitability quickly?

Help is available. Our process and software bring clarity to your marketing by
aligning all strategies and tactics around the entire Customer Journey. We
then help you and your team with technical marketing implementation (tags,
pixels, CRM/email integrations, offline, apps, etc). And finally using that
infrastructure and data to build and manage campaigns that cover the entire
customer lifecycle.

Read more about our approach on the site/blog. Then take action.

Site : [http://targetchoice.com](http://targetchoice.com)

Blog : [http://targetchoice.com/blog](http://targetchoice.com/blog)

Email : dk AT targetchoice.com

------
robbie-c
SEEKING WORK - London UK - Remote OK

Software engineer / full-stack developer with 6 years of experience since
graduating with a CS degree from Cambridge.

Experience with:

    
    
      * javascript (node, react, redux, ES7)
      * typescript
      * python (flask)
      * c# (windows app development, back end)
      * universal app development (cordova, react-native)
      * c (video codecs, device driver)
      * AWS
      * architecture
      * wireframing
    

For work history and past projects please check out
[https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/](https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/) and feel free to
email robbie@robbiecoomber.co.uk

You can also find me at
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/robbiecoomber/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robbiecoomber/)

Some recent projects:

\- Built of an essentially complex web application for one of the UK's largest
customer data science company.

\- Developed an in-store app for a national electronics chain.
[https://www.theappbusiness.com/work/maplin](https://www.theappbusiness.com/work/maplin)

\- Developed a project management intranet site for an 80-person design
agency. [http://forpeople.co.uk/](http://forpeople.co.uk/)

\- Worked on an international award-winning online learning platform.
[https://fireflylearning.com/](https://fireflylearning.com/)

------
ClifReeder
SEEKING WORK

Location: Washington DC and remote

I'm a software engineer specializing in building stable, scalable consumer-
facing websites and refactoring large codebases. Looking for consulting or
contract work, working solo or with a team. Some previous projects:

\- Built a comprehensive CI ecosystem for a 30+ app polygot environment using
Jenkins, Docker and Github. Reduced test suite run time in their monolith from
25 minutes to 10.

\- Built a live blog for The Verge that handles 1.2 million uniques during
iPhone events
[https://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-s...](https://product.voxmedia.com/2012/6/15/5426782/introducing-
syllabus-vox-medias-s3-powered-liveblog-platform)

\- Refactored the real time auction draft system for a fantasy sports company
to increase stability and support four times as many users without additional
hardware.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Golang, Python/Django, AWS, Redis, MySQL/PostgreSQL,
Chef, StatsD, Varnish, ElasticSearch, WebPageTest

Resume: [https://clifff.com/resume.pdf](https://clifff.com/resume.pdf)

Github: [https://github.com/clifff](https://github.com/clifff)

clifreeder@gmail.com

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack team design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options, and we also do
fixed bids. Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred

DevOps / Python nerd with over a decade's experience building, hosting and
tuning applications.

I work closely with dev teams throughout the application lifecycle to host
their code so it's scalable and robust for the long term. AWS, Kubernetes,
load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring, config management, security
audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've done it. For larger
organisations I've even led whole infrastructure teams.

Recent projects include:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerized hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances; automated deploys from CI.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich, still working.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Support & enhancements for a sizeable stack of Django applications

hn-2017-11@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
mirkokiefer
SEEKING WORK | Remote / San Francisco Bay Area / Heidelberg, Germany

I am a developer myself and have built a team of freelance devs at Blackbelt
Labs ([https://blackbeltlabs.com](https://blackbeltlabs.com)) - we are working
remotely from the US and Germany. We can help you as a team of experts around
app development, APIs and Analytics.

We have delivered apps for industrial companies involving machine
integrations, IoT combined with fashion, marketplaces, travel companies and
more.

Check our website for details and a selection of projects we delivered as a
team.

Our tech stack is:

\- App design and protoyping with Sketch and Framer

\- Native iOS with Swift

\- Native Android with Java or Kotlin

\- React Native

\- Web Apps with React and Redux

\- API / backend dev with Node.js (we like Hapi)

\- Infrastructure automation on AWS and Heroku

\- Analytics with Google Analytics and Mixpanel

I am handling the client onboarding, select the right team members and ensure
delivery on time and budget.

We can connect directly via

\- Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kiefermirko/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kiefermirko/)

\- Github: [https://github.com/mirkokiefer](https://github.com/mirkokiefer)

\- mirko@blackbeltlabs.com

\- [https://blackbeltlabs.com](https://blackbeltlabs.com)

------
zoner14
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote Ok

I'm a software consultant who has worked creating web and enterprise
applications at companies ranging from small to large. I aim to focus on your
needs, your problems, and your goals given your constraints. I want to work
with you and do what’s necessary to innovate and advance your cause.

Technologies: _Nodejs, Javascript (ES 3 /5/6+), Typescript, Express,
Sequelize_ _Python, Django, Flask_ _React, Redux, VueJS, Angular 1 /2, html,
css, scss_ _React Native_ _Postgres, Reds, MongoDB_ _Webpack, Babel_ _AWS,
Heroku_

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-UFUwX8--
UbeVFQUHRTd0lQRD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-UFUwX8--
UbeVFQUHRTd0lQRDQ)

Website: [http://iwww.nickdrane.com](http://iwww.nickdrane.com)

Email: nicholasdrane@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasdrane/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasdrane/)

I am available to start working immediately.

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

Available from Nov. 6 onwards (happy to chat this week, though).

I'm a full stack web developer doing everything from desktop Electron apps to
backends for mobile apps running on AWS. I'd be happy to help with your next
project whether it's working on a large, existing codebase or building a user-
facing product from scratch.

Here are some of the technologies I typically work with:

    
    
        Backend => Python/flask or django, node.js, go
    
        Frontend => ES2015 JavaScript, (+ TypeScript if possible!), React+Redux or riot, preact, SASS, Bootstrap
    
        Storage => postgres, sqlite3, redis, RethinkDB
    
        Cloud => Docker, AWS
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, so I'm confident I
can figure out whatever stack you need me to.

Shoot me an email at phil@upvalue.io or check me out further at
[https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io) or
[https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

------
aquabyte
SEEKING FREELANCER | Software Engineer | San Francisco | jobs@aquabyte.ai

Aquabyte is seeking a Software Engineer to help with product and algorithm
development for our underwater camera algorithms. We work on stereoscopic 3D
video, object detection and segmentation, and other problems in the underwater
domain.

Job Responsibilities:

\- Build entire application production pipelines from ingest to visualization

\- Build new products from the ground up

\- Work at the cutting-edge of the latest underwater video research

Qualifications:

\- Technical degree (CS, math) from a top research university

\- Expert developer with experience building production-scale data pipelines
and web applications in Node.js, Python, JavaScript, and Lua

\- Excellent with React.js / web development

\- Previous startup and product experience

\- Ability to work independently and efficiently on projects

Bonus Qualifications:

\- Experience with Caffe, Torch, or Tensorflow and knowledge of how to
optimize these models

\- Experience working with underwater video data

\- Previous startup founder

If interested, please email your resume to jobs@aquabyte.ai

Aquabyte is a venture-backed startup that uses computer vision and machine
learning algorithms to optimize fish farms. We are invested and advised by NEA
and Princeton University.

------
zarak
SEEKING FREELANCER Infrastructure Engineering:

We are working with a large enterprise client in the entertainment space
helping them transition their entire infrastructure and build pipelines to
AWS. This client manages a large amount of digital content and media workflows
and wants to move that all to a secure infrastructure in the cloud. The team
will also be providing this infrastructure as a service for the rest of the
company.

As an infrastructure engineer, you will be responsible for working with the
team in building and scaling the AWS cloud infrastructure with Terraform. This
role will not be simply administering the infrastructure, but be part of
architecting and building a scalable and secure cloud infrastructure on AWS.

Core requirements as experience with AWS, Terraform and Cloud Networking.
Additional experience that would be nice to have is Docker, Git and Ansible.

Client is based in the Western US so it would be preferable to be based in
that area so you can occasionally visit the client. Remote is also possible
for strong candidates.

Email: zarak (at) 7wilds (dot) com

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany, remote or Europe preferred.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
tmoravec
SEEKING WORK, Prague, CZ | Remote OK

Software Engineer - Network and Distributed Applications

"I have one goal: To produce a significant return-on-investment for you and
your business."

Do you need someone with experience from startups to large corporations?
Someone who, besides working as a software engineer, studied at a business
school, and who can understand the business behind the code? Moreover, who
gets along well with people?

Experience overview:

    
    
        * Development of a new low-level network protocol at Akamai Technologies, Inc. 
          C++, Python, Low-level systems programming.
        * Design and development a new content delivery network for a file-sharing service at Uloz.to. 
          Python, PHP, distributed applications.
        * Web development for local organizations and small businesses. 
          PHP, HTML et al.
    

Website: [https://tmoravec.com/](https://tmoravec.com/)

Email: ted@tmoravec.com

Github: [https://github.com/tadeas](https://github.com/tadeas)

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent)
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)
For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Seattle (remote preferred, travel OK)

I'm a visually and scientifically literate programmer specializing in data
analysis, visualization, and Node apps. I've written and shipped code for
games, desktop apps, and phone apps. As a freelancer, I've worked with clients
on data dashboards and APIs, bringing products to market as well as just
making proof-of-concepts.

Most-used tools:

* Python data science stack: pandas, matplotlib, scikit, sklearn, basemap

* Javascript stack: Node.js, ES6, React, D3.js

* Node app stack: Node, React Native, Electron

A few of my projects:

Node apps shipped: [http://gochip.com/apps](http://gochip.com/apps)

Map with D3.js: [http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-
maps/washington.html](http://dovinmu.github.io/cascadia-maps/washington.html)

Python data viz: [https://github.com/dovinmu/python-viz-
notebooks/](https://github.com/dovinmu/python-viz-notebooks/)

Gmail: rowan.copley

------
thomascothran
SEEKING WORK - Lexington, KY - REMOTE

Full Stack Web App Development

Adept with JavaScript and Python. Recently, I've been working mostly in full
stack JavaScript using Meteor and React.

Some previous projects: \- Lead creation of a platform to facilitate transfers
of patients between hospitals on contract with Signal Health Partners.
([https://signalhealthpartners.com](https://signalhealthpartners.com)) \- Lead
creation of an athlete management system that uses established sports science
protocols to gauge athlete readiness. (www.pycoach.com) \- Revamped a college
application platform front-end to handle complex logic based on user input \-
Quite a few projects patching up old Rails applications.

Skill Set: \- Languages: JavaScript, Python, Ruby, Clojure/ClojureScript \-
Frameworks: React, Meteor, Node, Angular, Backbone, Django, Rails, Reagent/Re-
Frame, Luminus, and Flask. \- Tooling: Webpack, Babel, Docker, ESLint,
Ubuntu/Debian, AWS.

~~~
atarkmani
I'd like to get in touch. please attach your contact details

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Vue, although I've done a lot of Java
and Python too. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around,
and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a
team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/floatfile](https://github.com/pjungwir/floatfile)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK Location: Karachi, Pakistan Remote: Yes

\-------------------------------------

I am a polyglot programmer, blogger, a data freak and a wannabe growth hacking
w/ 10+ years of experience in programming, data analysis and making and
implementation of tools to bring traffic on sites and automating marketing.

I use PHP/Laravel for most of web development and Python for automation,
scraping and data analysis. Things I do on day-day basis are:

\- Data Scraping

\- Bot development for different websites and workflow (I am working on a
Crypto bot for self which is implementing different trading strategies) and
other things.

\- Web development in Laravel or Django/Flask.

Beside that, if you are a startup then I can provide consultancy regarding
system architecture and traffic building.

Check my profile here:- [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

I also blog at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email:- kadnan(at)gmail(dot)com

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | REMOTE with frequent visits

We are an experienced self-managing team of two who specialize in delivering
complex custom-built web applications. We've worked remotely since the
beginning of our careers.

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

Email: ivor[@]codetree[.]co

\---

IVOR REIC | FRONT-END, UX DESIGN, CONVERSION, RETENTION

Tech: Javascript (ES6+), React, Redux, d3, Webpack, npm

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/)

\---

VEDRAN MARCETIC | BACK-END, DEVOPS, SCALING, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION

Tech: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-472363...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vedran-
mar%C4%8Deti%C4%87-47236320/)

\---

A sample project we built together —
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

I am a strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale
distributed systems, and cares about producing clean, elegant, maintainable,
robust, well-tested Scala code.

Core Skills:

\- Kafka, Spark Streaming

\- Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

\- Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark GraphFrames and Neo4J)

\- Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, Apache Ignite, Avro, Parquet,
Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/AutoScG/S3/RedShift/EMR).

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Educational Background: Computer Science, Artificial Intelligence

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

My hourly rate is EUR 80.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and con

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend development / infrastructure

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular project, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I specialise in working with non-technical entrepreneurs and providing a "CTO-
as-a-service.” I take care of the technical side end-to-end, leaving you free
to work on your business, rather than worrying about servers and databases.

Previous work:

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK

Location: Tel-Aviv, Israel

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now

Technologies: .Net, C#, Asp.Net (& .Net Core), Angular 1/2, Knockout, VueJS,
es6, html5, css3, sass, scss, node, php, building restful api’s, Git, Gulp,
Jenkins, TeamCity, Jira, MSSQL, Mysql, Postgres, Redis, MongoDB, AWS.

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/cv_js.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
LilyJ
SEEKING WORK: SF Bay Area, Remote Only

We, paren, are a small consultancy. We've worked with top startups backed by Y
Combinator, Techstars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders ourselves and
understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help with creating
prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture.

This is us talking about using ReactNative with ClojureScript at Clojure/west:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHQAMrShHu8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHQAMrShHu8)

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

------
dhbradshaw
SEEKING WORK - Harvest, AL USA, REMOTE preferred.

PhD in quantum optics, 10+ years with Python.

Over the past two years I have had the pleasure of working as a remote
contractor to help stand up two different Python/Django products. In both
cases, I became the primary developer in terms of the volume of contributed
code. Both products became multi-million dollar commercial successes as we
built them.

I have up to 20 spare hours to give to an interesting project. Recently, I put
some effort into learning to create fast code in Rust
([https://github.com/dhbradshaw/ProjectEulerFastRust](https://github.com/dhbradshaw/ProjectEulerFastRust)).
Preference goes to any project that lets me continue to progress in that area.

My rate is $100 per hour. Contact me using my gmail account. My gmail username
is dhbradshaw.

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote OK

iOS Development & Augmented Reality ARKit Development

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured by Apple. I'm presently focused on augmented reality apps utilizing
ARKit. I have experience with social, games, messaging, lending, consumer, and
location-based apps.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, SQL, Javascript, A-Frame, C++, Unity, ASO, Facebook Ads,
Snapchat Ads, AdWords, Instagram Bots, VR, Wireframing, and UX.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
nimeshneema
SEEKING WORK | Apple iOS, watchOS, tvOS, macOS apps

I specialise in development and deployment of iOS, watchOS and tvOS apps and
currently learning macOS app development and Swift programming language. I
have a good understanding of Apple's user interface design paradigms (HIGs)
and what makes a great app.

I am always willing to explore and learn best possible technology for the job
at hand. I am inclined towards growing as a software developer by enhancing my
understanding of fundamental concepts and tools.

Location: Indore, India

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Flexible

Technologies: ANSI-C, Objective-C, Swift, Python, Cocoa-Touch, Git, Bash

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zxu8ylj6gxkbe6/Resume%20-%20Nimes...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1zxu8ylj6gxkbe6/Resume%20-%20Nimesh%20Neema%20-%20iOS.pdf?dl=0&m=)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

------
dariak
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Omsk, Russia

My name is Daria, I am 37 years old. I am an experienced software developer
(more than 12 years of mostly Python, Django). I usually implement backend,
REST APIs, can do frontend with jQuery, a bit of Angular. I am a responsible
person, get along with people very well, love to work in teams. I am eager to
bring an additional value to a company I will work at by taking Scrum Master
chores (along with the development) or helping team lead with managing
interactions.

Skills: Python, Django, Django-rest-framework, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, RabbitMQ,
celery, JavaScript, jQuery, Ansible, vagrant, docker, Agile, Scrum, Git, Jira.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dariaknyazeva/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dariaknyazeva/)

Email: dashaa2@gmail.com

------
throwaway_25349
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

United States citizen. Remote only. Not willing to relocate, but open to a
small amount of travel.

Fourteen years of professional software development and architecture
experience in data analytics, data visualization, Android, web, finance, and
cryptocurrency.

Looking for projects involving data analytics and presentation, reporting,
business intelligence, and web development.

I have worked for various types of companies: startups, Wall Street, and
mature startups.

I am aware that I do not work in a vacuum and so I always keep in mind the
business needs and the purpose of the work.

I'm available during US hours and have a flexible schedule.

I've been working with Python, Django, Javascript, Angular, and D3 for the
past few years, so that's where my strengths lie.

Keeping this anonymous. Get in touch for more information and my resume, and
to start a dialogue.

9fjoo@notsharingmy.info

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular,
jQuery, D3), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago, Il., however I’m open to
other technical roles (for example support) as well.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide 1 - 15 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript (ES5 + ES6), jQuery, Angular (1.x + 2),
Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus
and AJAX, UI Prototyping, Grunt, Webpack, React

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
Numbrs
SEEKING FREELANCER - SENIOR BACKEND ENGINEER - REMOTE OR ONSITE AT NUMBRS IN
ZURICH, SWITZERLAND

About Numbrs: Numbrs is a customer-centric financial services company. It
enables its customers to manage their existing bank accounts and personal
finances and to buy any financial product from every provider at the best
possible price. Numbrs is not a bank and will not become a bank. Numbrs is
headquartered in Zurich, Switzerland and employs over 100 people. 1.5 million
bank accounts are currently managed through the app in Germany and it is the
#1 bank-independent banking app on iOS and Android. For more information,
please visit www.numbrs.com

About the profile: Responsibilities include but are not limited to designing,
developing, deploying, supporting, monitoring and troubleshooting large scale
micro-service based distributed systems with high transaction volume.
Applicants are also expected to participate in after-hours work.

* a Bachelor's or higher degree in technical field of study

* 10+ years of experience in building complex high volume distributed systems

* 5+ years in JAVA, expert level

* 3+ years in GO

* 2+ years hands on experience in Kafka, Spark, Storm and Flink

* 5+ years in distributed in memory cache system (Redis, Hazelcast, memcached,Ignite)

* 5+ years in micro services architecture and development

* 2+ years in gRPC and protocol buffers

* 5+ years experience in relational (Oracle, PostgreSQL, MySQL) and noSQL (Couchbase, Cassandra) storages

* 3+ years in Spring Boot framework

* excellent troubleshooting and creative problem-solving abilities

* excellent written and oral communication and interpersonal skills

* experience with encryption and cryptography standards

If you are interested in working for us, please send your resume to careers
(at) centralway (dot) com Should you have any other questions, feel free to
reach me at the given email address.

Regards, Selina

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. Robotic. Process automation. NYC or REMOTE.

Robotic Division. Process automation. We are a tiny consultancy offering
Robotic / Process automation consulting. Technical Feasibility. Industrial
robotics discovery. Research / development. If your looking to automate
warehouse operations to save cost, Robots are a low cost option and can be
deployed anywhere and run 24/7\. High value. Research ( discovery , explore a
problem) Industrial automation expertise.

Hardware UR10

Software ROS.

We can build a proof of concept / prototype to meet your automation needs.

Companies using robotics. Amazon. Walmart. Domino’s (pizza maker)

MORE INFO: [https://goo.gl/GwsYjp](https://goo.gl/GwsYjp)

$150/hr pay as you go.

contact@qureshimedia.com (mention HN)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Lead Web Developer.

Skills:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
HorizonXP
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Toronto, ON

Full-stack developer with 5 years of experience working with YC startups. I
can build your entire backend in Python/Django with a REST API and/or GraphQL
endpoint, deploy it to a Kubernetes cluster with an automated CI/CD pipeline.
I can get this built and running on almost all cloud environments including
AWS and Azure. Finally, I can build your whole front-end using React, Redux,
and Apollo. Oh, and I’m a pretty good Android developer too.

I’m available for short-term projects.

Skills: Python, Django, Elixir, GraphQL, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Node.js,
React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, Postgres, Linux, Nginx, Apache, Kubernetes,
Docker, and more.

Reach me at xpatel [at] pulsecode DOT ca

------
atarkmani
SEEKING FREELANCER | Full-Stack Engineer | Boston - Cambridge jobs@outcomes4me

Remote: Yes

Outcomes4me is healthcare-tech startup. We are looking for an experienced
Full-stack Engineer to join our team to help us create meaningful consumer
experience on our digital health platform.

What you have:

● Proficient in at least one or two computer language (e.g. JavaScript,
Python) ● Experience with Node.js or Python and React Native/Angular or Django
● Experience deploying with cloud services/platforms (e.g., Google, Amazon) ●
Experience with relational or Nosql databases

If you’re interested in applying technology to make healthcare better and have
relevant skills and experience, please send your resume to
jobs[at]outcomes4me[dot]com

~~~
marcus_chang
Hey Abdin,

I sent you a reply that may have gone to spam. Sorry about that.

Cheers,

Marcus

------
robgering
SEEKING WORK — REMOTE (OKC, US)

I’m an experienced developer currently seeking moonlighting work. I’ve written
tons of code that runs in production, as both a startup employee and as an
agency subcontractor. I follow best practices, use version control, write
tests, and have extensive knowledge of the developer ecosystems surrounding
the tools I use. My rates are reasonable, with discounts on guaranteed volume.

Capabilities:

    
    
      • Ruby on Rails
      • Sass/SCSS/PostCSS
      • Static marketing sites
      • Rust, Elm, Ruby, Go
    

Specialties:

    
    
      • Refactoring
      • Prototyping
      • Performance
    

Contact: [http://spacesuit.co](http://spacesuit.co)

~~~
pancakes4dinner
Your site is down

------
bwm
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE or ONSITE | Paris, France

I'm a full stack engineer with a founders mindset (I've interviewed at YC a
few times). I have over 10 years of experience across the entire stack:
frontend, backend, iOS, Android, UX and product.

I hold a masters degree from a top 10 university (Imperial College), have done
stints in academia (PhD dropout), big companies (Apple & Morgan Stanley) and
more startups than I can count.

The people that I work with tend to value my ability to go from a very loose
set of requirements to a very high quality product in an extremely short
amount of time.

\------------------------------

Email: hello@barna.by

CV: [https://barna.by/cv](https://barna.by/cv)

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. We will
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where your brand and details get added to the wireframes
and user flow. Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

-

------
robinrob
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Edinburgh

I am a professional full-stack web developer based in Edinburgh with 6 years
experience. I can work remotely. I am experienced with a wide range of
technologies and business domains, and can get up to speed quickly. I am
passionate about always doing a good job, balanced with pragmatism. I'm really
easy to work with and always keep clients in the loop with communications and
updates. Please see my website for my details.

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Ruby, Java, HTML, CSS, Angular, Rails, SQL
relational databases, AWS, Heroku, Salesforce

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
atarkmani
SEEKING FREELANCER | Software Engineer | Boston - Cambridge jobs@outcomes4me

Remote: Yes Outcomes4me is a healthcare-tech startup. We are looking for an
experienced mobile / front-end engineer to join our team to help us create
meaningful mobile experiences on our digital health platform.

What you have:

● hands-on experience developing mobile consumer products ● Fluent with modern
Javascript stack: React Native, Flow, TypeScript, GraphQL ● Experience with
server-side development & API integration (particularly Node.js)

If you’re interested in applying technology to make healthcare better and have
relevant skills and experience, please send your resume to
jobs[at]outcomes4me[dot]com

------
bwm
SEEKING WORK - Full stack engineer & startup founder

I'm a product engineer and startup founder, I am comfortable operating at any
level of the stack (mobile, web, backend etc), I can weigh up trade offs
between engineering, business and design requirements. Am very comfortable
with with a high level of uncertainty / changing requirements, and move super
fast.

Location: Paris or Remote

Technologies: JavaScript (React, React Native, Node.js), iOS (Objective C &
Swift), Ruby, Postgres, Mongo, Linux etc

Website: [https://barna.by](https://barna.by)

CV: [https://barna.by/cv](https://barna.by/cv)

E-mail: hello@barna.by

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin - Content Marketing / Marketer

\- Content Production (Blog Content, Product Writings, Newsletter)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign, Growing your Mailing List)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Best Practices Guidance, SEO, Conversion
Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion (Social Media, Reddit, HN, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization & Assistance (e.g. Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registrar, Initial Setup)

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things.

Looking forward to hearing from you:
[https://www.iamliesa.com/](https://www.iamliesa.com/)

------
alx_m
SEEKING WORK - Ruby/Rails - Remote/Bucharest (UTC +3)

I can help you with your MVP or improve an existing app.

    
    
      * 5 years experience working with Ruby and Rails
      * Passionate about building products
      * Focus on business goals 
      * Fluent in English
    

I built my first Rails app about 5 years ago with my co-founder (on-demand car
wash service). For the past 3 years I’ve been working as a full-time Rails
developer at an agency. During this time I have worked on a fin-tech product
that offers financing to students in the UK and Germany. I’ve also lead the
development of an internal project management tool.

Available ~20h/week.

Email: alex@marinescualex.com

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular 1; HTML/CSS; full stack JS, WebRTC,
TDD, git, project management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

------
arvindravi
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Dharamshala, India

I'm an iOS developer with 2 years of experience and over 3 years of experience
building backends and software systems.

I've advised startups on tech, built backends and MVPs for products both on
the web and for iOS.

Tech: Ruby on Rails, Node, GraphQL, iOS, Git, Heroku, AWS, Sketch

Recent work:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/artx/id1296941506?ls=1&mt=8](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/artx/id1296941506?ls=1&mt=8)

Blog: [http://arvindravi.com](http://arvindravi.com)

Contact: arvindravi43 [at] gmail

------
dileepui
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Do you need someone with experience from startups to Enterprise application? I
got around 11 years of experience on web with javascript, React, Angular and
Node js. Skill Set : HTML, XHTML, XML, CSS, BOOTSTRAP CSS, JQUERY, JAVA
SCRIPT, Backbone JS, React,Vue,Python FLUX Architecture (REDUX), websockets,
web workers,Webpack , Babel , ES6 , Mocha , Jasmine ,Underscore JS,Lodash,
Mustache , Handlebar, Angular JS, NodeJs, GRUNT, AJAX, PHP, Code Igniter and
ZEND Frameworks.

Email: dileepboston@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/dileep8014](https://github.com/dileep8014)

------
saltydogdev
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Portland, Oregon

Full Stack Mobile Development

Android/iOS/Xamarin/Cordova. Serverless back-ends Amazon/Azure/Google. Website
integration Node/PHP/ASP. App Design.

25+ years experience, 7 years mobile development. I am the Salty Dog: a
sturdy, weather beaten crew member who stands at the prow of your ship guiding
you safely through the rocks.

How can we help?

saltydogtechnology.com/blog
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)
curtis@saltydogtechnology.com

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, Idris;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex.

I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: web, mobile,
desktop, data science, machine learning, cyber security. My rate is $50/h for
short-term projects and 30h/h for long-term ones.

------
crystalPalace
SEEKING WORK - Bloomington, IN / Remote / Travel Possible

Currently available part time.

Frontend: Bootstrap, Semantic UI, Javascript, HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, Elm,
Purescript(Pux)

Backend: Python(flask), node.js(Express), Haskell(Yesod)

Database: PostgreSQL, SQLite, MongoDB

Cloud: Digital Ocean, AWS

Mobile: Android(Java 8), iOS(Swift)

Website: whiteboarddynamics.co

Email: contact@whiteboarddynamics.co

We are a 2 man team with 5+ years of experience in software development,
system administration, and information security. Our specialties include
Android, functional programming, and full stack development. From MVPs to
existing codebases we are ready to help you succeed.

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

16 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/macOS app developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

These are examples of how we can work together:

* Fix a troublesome issue or component

* Kickstart a project

* Building of SDKs

* Long term app maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

I prefer to be the only developer for the scope of the project.

Experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
driverdan
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Austin, TX, or on site w/ per diem

I've been building websites for 20+ years and web apps for 10+ years.

 _Things I do_

I help early stage startups build their tech teams. I work with you to
identify the skills you need, develop a hiring plan, and team structure.

I do full stack development, primarily in JS but also Ruby and Python. I can
bring in other freelancers for bigger projects.

See [http://driverdan.com](http://driverdan.com) for more details. Email is in
my profile and on my site.

------
profiletiger
SEEKING FREELANCER - FRONT END DEVELOPER- London, UK - Remote preferably close
to GMT

We are a lean London based Startup that has built a chrome extension that
helps sales teams do their jobs more effectively.

Position entails maintaining and building new features of current product.

Strong front-end skills (ES6, React, redux, redux-saga, webpack, css).

Experience with creating Chrome Extensions , AWS , payments integrations.

Familiarity with AWS , bulma , mixpanel , sentry and raven.js is a plus.

Must have Strong feelings about code structure and code cleanliness.

Email admin@profiletiger.com

------
Numbrs
SEEKING FREELANCER - SITE RELIABILITY ENGINEER - DEVOPS - SYSADMIN - REMOTE OR
ONSITE AT NUMBRS IN ZURICH, SWITZERLAND

About Numbrs: Numbrs is a customer-centric financial services company. It
enables its customers to manage their existing bank accounts and personal
finances and to buy any financial product from every provider at the best
possible price. Numbrs is not a bank and will not become a bank. Numbrs is
headquartered in Zurich, Switzerland and employs over 100 people. 1.5 million
bank accounts are currently managed through the app in Germany and it is the
#1 bank-independent banking app on iOS and Android. For more information,
please visit www.numbrs.com

About the profile: Responsibilities include but are not limited to deploying,
supporting, monitoring and troubleshooting large scale micro-service based
distributed systems with high transaction volume; documenting the IT
infrastructure, policies, and procedures. Applicants are also expected to
participate in after-hours work.

* a Bachelor's or higher degree in technical field of study 10+ years of experience in managing and troubleshooting large scale distributed systems

* 5+ years in JVM

* 2+ years in AWS

* 2+ years in Docker, Kubernetes and Mesos

* 3+ years in setting up, configuring and monitoring Kafka and Zookeeper in production

* 5+ years experience in operating relational (Oracle, PostgreSQL, MySQL) and noSQL (Couchbase, Cassandra) storages

* excellent knowledge of at least one modern programming language, such as Go, Java, C++, Python and Scala

* a good understanding of network and routing protocols (TCP/IP, DNS and others)

* excellent troubleshooting and creative problem-solving abilities

* excellent written and oral communication and interpersonal skills

* experience implementing, operating, and supporting open source tools for network and security monitoring and management on Linux/Unix platforms

* experience with encryption and cryptography standards

If you are interested in working for us, please send your resume to careers
(at) centralway (dot) com Should you have any other questions, feel free to
reach me at the given email address.

Regards, Selina

------
Gyonka
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, NYC, SF, Remote, Willing to Travel

At Bonafero, we build you software to solve for business objectives. We've got
years of experience delivering successful projects, big or small.

\- Mobile development (iOS, Android, Hybrid)

\- Web Development; Front & Backend (Angular, React, Node, Go, Ruby + Rails,
Java, etc)

\- Legacy system maintenance and migration (PHP, Java, .NET)

\- Engineering leadership

\- Process and implementation consulting

Let's talk!

\-- Jonathan

jonathan@bonafero.com [https://www.bonafero.com](https://www.bonafero.com)

------
alashley
SEEKING WORK - Victoria, BC or Remote

I'm a fullstack developer with 5 years of experience. The technologies I am
most well-versed in include: ASP.NET MVC/Core, React.JS, Android, Angular and
Node.js. I have also done a fair bit of work with PHP.

Here is my portfolio:
[https://andrelashley.github.io/index.html](https://andrelashley.github.io/index.html)

My email address is: andre.lashley@gmail.com

------
OzzyB
SEEKING WORK

Location: Overland Park, KS, USA

Citizenship: British (Green Card Holder)

Remote: Yes, but some travel a possibilty

Technologies: javascript (raw, jquery, backbone, react, react-native), python
(flask, django), html5, CSS (BEM, LESS), redis, postgres, docker, git, project
management & architecture.

Resume/CV: Email

Email: hn@ozburo.com

Rate: $3k/week ($75/hr)

A seasoned (10+ yrs) Javascript front-end developer with solid backend
experience building full-stack applications and experiences for the modern web
and mobile.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience
with Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow
etc. Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
coupdejarnac
SEEKING WORK

Dallas, TX

Would consider relocating to South East Asia or South America for the right
project.

Remote: preferred

Looking for Swift, React Native or embedded systems projects. For embedded, I
am geared up for Microchip PIC, TI MSP430, and Espressif ESP8266.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-
pe-4965655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-tyler-pe-4965655)

Contact form on www.bxtel.com

------
msc
SEEKING WORK: GMT -3, Remote Only

Django Full Stack Developer

I've been working remotely with Django for around 6 years now, delivering
webapp products and MVPs for startups.

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Drop me a message if you have further inquiries.

------
marcus_chang
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Offering consulting work for multiple vehicle routing and traveling salesman
optimization. I've built scheduling + routing systems used by some of the
biggest organizations in the world and can help you with whatever routing
needs you might have.

Rate: 185/hr, 6500/wk

Email: marcus@travelingsalesmanproblem.com

Also available for general data science/machine learning projects.

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - Amsterdam, Netherlands / Remote

Freelance designer and front-end developer with 9 years of experience. I also
do full stack development work with Meteor.

HTML, CSS, LESS, SCSS, PHP, Bootstrap, jQuery, MeteorJS, Git, Grunt, WordPress
& wooCommerce, Kirby CMS

Portfolio & contact info: [http://lauriliimatta.com](http://lauriliimatta.com)

------
amitgupta15
SEEKING WORK, Los Angeles, or Remote only Full stack java/web/angular/nodejs
developer

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/amitgupta15/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/amitgupta15/)
[http://amitgupta.io](http://amitgupta.io)

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON | ONSITE

We're a bootstrapped (and profitable!) startup offering mail marketing for up
to 10x cheaper than MailChimp. Looking for an onsite PHP developer to join us
- experience of AWS essential.

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
ReactDev
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Front End Developer .

Hi All!

I'm a Front End Developer with 3+ years of professional experience.

Skills:

– HTML (Responive), including HTML5, HAML, and multiple frameworks such as
Bootstrap and Zurb Foundation .

– CSS (SASS & LESS too) .

– Javascript (AngularJS, ReactJS, JQuery) .

– Test-Driven Development (SinonJS, MochaJS & ChaiJS) .

\- E2E Development (Protractor, WebDriver, Selenium) .

– MongoDB .

– Git .

\- REST API's .

Looking forward to calling you my next client!

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
coreymaass
SEEKING FREELANCER | React | REMOTE

We're looking for a React.js developer to help us re-write a jQuery app in
React. You'll help us get up and running (our devs are new to React), solve a
few technical problems fundamental to the app, and then be a resource as we
continue to build.

Budget (US): $1,000 - $2,000

Email: corey@gelform.com

------
smoqadam
* SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Freelance full-stack web developer with 5+ years of experience

    
    
        Back-end: PHP, Python
    
        Database: MySql, MongoDB, Redis
    
        http://github.com/smoqadam
    
        Résumé/CV: http://smoqadam.me/saeed.moqadam.pdf
    
        saeed.moqadam@gmail.com

------
atarkmani
SEEKING Backend Engineer / Freelancer | Python or Java | REMOTE

We're looking for a backend developer to help us write a set of backend
services, help us develop few algorithms and solve a few meaningful problems
including prototyping data pipeline, build a linked entity graph etc.

Email: abdin@outcomes4me.com

------
mnn7k
SEEKING WORK, Toronto ON, Remote

I am a seasoned mobile developer with 7+ years of experience in implementation
and delivery of small to large scale applications.

Technologies:

Swift 4.0, Objective C, iOS SDK (Foundation, UIKit, CocoaTouch, Core Services,
etc), WatchOS, iMessage extensions, Git, REST APIs, etc

Email: waqasn1@icloud.com

------
_s
SEEKING WORK - Melbourne, Australia, Remote OK

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, PHP/Laravel, JS/Node/Backbone

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/as9NTy](https://goo.gl/as9NTy)

Email: shaz.web@icloud.com

Available for remote contract work.

------
panjaro
SEEKING WORK - I'm a melbourne based freelancer looking for work. Most of my
experience is in .NET platform but can work on others as well. Looking for
either development or project management work.

------
147
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Have a Clojure/Go/Elixir/Python project?

I can help you move your project forward by augmenting your team.

I can also help you with your devops / continuous integration pipelines.

Email in profile.

